# Debarking Service in Northwest



## Log Exporter (Apr 6, 2010)

I have couple owners who can sell logs for export, but the guys who want to buy those logs need them debarked. Does anyone have portable debarking equipment that they could come on site and debark logs for us. Does that kind of service exist at all? we have logs in Oregon and Washington state. I would appreciate your input and any suggestions how to debark those logs and get them to the people who want to export them.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## 371groundie (Apr 7, 2010)

a couple chipper manufacturers make mobile chain flail debarkers. that way you can make paper quality chips in the woods. i dont know how popular they are in the PNW but they do exist.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 7, 2010)

sawmills have debarkers, maybe they can do it for you en route to the port?


----------



## 371groundie (Apr 7, 2010)

most mills ive toured have no way to remove a log from the mill after it goes through the debarker. but youre idea gave me the idea of finding one from a mill that is updating thier equipment. it could be set up to be fed with either a forklift or knuckle boom loader. 

hope the ideas help, exporter


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 8, 2010)

I used to work for a guy that had a portable chipping operation. He had a portable drum debarker that towed behind a truck. Out of business now so not much help, sorry.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 8, 2010)

Doing it by hand is not a ridiculous alternative.


----------

